# المنتديات الأدبية > منتدى القصص والروايات >  >  اين اللبن؟!(قصة عن الكسل والاتكال على الغير)

## thefactor

ولكم في قصة الملك واللبن اكبر حكمة في الاتكال على الآخرين سوف اوردها للتذكير


يحكى أنه حدثت مجاعة بقرية....
فطلب الوالي من أهل القرية طلبًا غريبًا
في محاولة منه لمواجهة خطر القحط والجوع...
وأخبرهم بأنه سيضع قِدرًا كبيرًا في وسط القرية. وأن على كل رجل وامرأة أن يضع في القِدر كوبًا من اللبن
بشرط أن يضع كل واحد الكوب لوحده من غير أن يشاهده أحد.
هرع الناس لتلبية طلب الوالي..
كل منهم تخفى بالليل وسكب ما في الكوب الذي يخصه.
وفي الصباح فتح الوالي القدر
.... وماذا شاهد؟
القدر و قد امتلأ بالماء !!!
أين اللبن؟!
ولماذا وضع كل واحد من الرعية الماء بدلاًمن اللبن؟
كل واحد من الرعية.. قال في نفسه:
"إن وضعي لكوب واحد من الماء لن يؤثر
على كمية اللبن الكبيرة التي سيضعها أهل القرية".
وكل منهم اعتمد على غيره ... وكل منهم فكر بالطريقة نفسها التي فكر بها غيره,
و ظن أنه هو الوحيد الذي سكب ماءً بدلاً من اللبن,
والنتيجة التي حدثت..
أن الجوع عم هذه القرية ومات الكثيرون منهم
ولم يجدوا ما يعينهم وقت الأزمات.

هل تصدق أنك تملأ الأكواب بالماء في أشد الأوقات التي نحتاج منك أن تملأها باللبن؟؟؟؟

فلكم يا اولي الالباب عبرة.

----------


## بدر الشرقية

*قصة رائعة*
*تسلم thefactor*
*واصل ولا تفاصل*
*تحياتي لك...*

----------


## روابي الروح

يسلموووووووووووو روووعه 
وفيها عبرة لمن يعتبر

----------


## thefactor

حياكم ...........

----------

